# My 2 year old pees on the couch EVERY day



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

And it is so, so, SO nasty. I can't stand to sit on it. We're going to have to get rid of it. We've washed it.. even took the covers off and gave the cushions a bath in the tub, letting them dry out for like a week (and squishing them over a towel every day) but we didn't get all the water out and now under the cushions, the fabric covering the springs has rust stains in the shape of the springs. My husband smells mold when he sits on it. And she continues to pee. Every. Freaking. Day. This has to stop. She can't do this to our replacement couch. She is almost 100% potty trained. She won't poop in the potty (just asks for a diaper) but other than that and the couch, she's fine. We went to stay with family for a week. No accidents. She saves it for home, on the couch. We thought she was only doing it for attention (which may be so) and wouldn't do it if we made sure she was never alone on the couch. Nope.. did it right in front of dh and proudly announced as she did it. We made a strict rule NO sitting on the couch without a diaper. I came back in the room earlier today and there is a naked toddler, a wet spot on the couch, and a DRY diaper on the floor. WHY?! we keep little potties available, AND she is able to use the big potty without assistance. No matter how diligent we try to be with keeping a diaper on her around the house, she'll strip it off. No matter how diligent to not let her out of my sight.. I cannot get the baby to sleep unless I take him into a toddler-free room (every "mommy MOMMY!" will wake him) so it really is impossible to watch her 24/7, you know? Asking her to use the potty first doesn't work, the potty must always be her idea. If I suggest it, she will refuse.

I'm embarassed to have guests come over. Is an unpeed on couch so much to ask?


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

: That sounds super frustrating.

Can you cover it with something? maybe a puddle pad topped with a nice looking but easily washed sheet or blanket?

I don't know how to get it to stop. Can you make her diaper harder to get off by putting a cover and full set of clothes on all the time? Or snaps or something? Is there a baby gate that you can use while setting her up to do an activity in another room while you put ds down for his nap?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm. I wonder if I can find a wahm to make me a waterproofed absorbant couch diaper


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Hmmm, next couch should be leather or vinyl. To remove any residual urine, use "Nature's Miracle", which you can buy at pet stores, enzymes that eat the urine (and other organic bits) right up, removing everything that causes the smell. I wonder if it might work on mold, too....can't hurt to try, though it's slightly pricey. Can you spray 100% vinegar in where the mold might be? Perhaps even slit open part of the fabric above the springs to spray vinegar inside?

I'd be tempted to go buy a used leather couch, for now, for as cheap as possible (and put the offending couch to the curb), and cover it with a polar fleece blanket (fairly waterproof) for whenever she might get a chance to pee on it.

I'd probably also tell her that the couch has been ruined and to pay for the new couch, you might have to sell toys to make up the difference. Perhaps that sort of reasoning might make sense to a toddler?


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you put her in a room that's blocked with a baby gate while you're putting your babe to sleep? This way, she can't sneak onto the couch to pee.

I kind of like the PP's suggestion regarding selling a few toys to "help pay" for the new couch, but since I don't know your DD's age I'm not sure how effective it would be. If she's too young, I don't think she'll get it. You could also tell her that the couch has been ruined and that you won't be buying a new one until she is 100% trained (no accidents or diapers). Of course, this could be a long wait for you...

Honestly, I don't know what I'd do in your situation. I definitely would hesitate to buy a new couch until the problem is fixed, though.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

We didn't have a couch for years, so it can be done... if you do get another couch right away, I'd cover it with a plastic sheet, like the kind for tabletop protectors, won't be sightly, or comfortable, but maybe she won't want to pee on that either. then you can remove it for company and get rid of it for good after she's fully trained


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

It sounds like the couch needs to go anyhow, so I think I'd get rid of it and not get a new one for a few months. I know that'd be a PITA for everyone else who likes to sit on the couch but maybe it would break the habit. And if the new couch has upholstery instead of vinyl/leather, I would buy some waterproof crib pads and put them inside the cushion covers so if there IS an accident it doesn't soak into the foam, or cover it with a wool blanket or something.


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aufilia* 
It sounds like the couch needs to go anyhow, so I think I'd get rid of it and not get a new one for a few months. I know that'd be a PITA for everyone else who likes to sit on the couch but maybe it would break the habit. .

This.
Dump the old couch and sit on washable kitchen chairs for a while. Sure not as comfortable, but a million times better that a moldy, stinky, pee-couch. You guests will thank you.









Also, I'm sure it would be a bit hard to enforce, but when you do get a new couch, I think a "no sitting on the couch" rule for your daughter is certainly not out of line. You could provide special alternative seating just for her and gently remind her the reason why.


----------



## esmejoy (Feb 10, 2007)

Two thoughts:
1) put her diapers on backwards -- could she still get them off?
2) for a new couch -- maybe get a futon couch, and put a waterproof mattress cover on underneath the regular fabric cover? Or, easier, because of course you'd have to take the whole deal off if-I-mean-WHEN she peed on it again -- maybe a waterproof cover and then just a nice sheet or simple cover layered over that?

good luck!!


----------

